# Changing color or bad black ?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't really know anything about colour change as I have a black, but to my untutored eye it looks like she might be going silver.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not silver! On a puppy that will be a silver (or dilute of colors other than black) you will see the muzzle lighten even when they are very young and you will see that change spread to other areas of the body all throughout puppyhood. Look at some of MaizieFrosty's puppy pics of Maizie.


The brownish coloring on Beckie's muzzle and rump are oxidation from her having wet hair air dry with sun exposure. The light hairs mixed in are similar to Lily who is a grizzled black (her dam was white sire was black). This has increased as she has aged, but I did see a bit of it when she was fairly young. I suppose you could call that a bad clack if you wanted. Javelin has much less of those light hairs, but even though both his parents are black I do see a few white hairs sprinkled in even on him. Let's not forget that there are lots of dye jobs and hair extensions on black (and other color) dogs in conformation rings.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Not silver! On a puppy that will be a silver (or dilute of colors other than black) you will see the muzzle lighten even when they are very young and you will see that change spread to other areas of the body all throughout puppyhood. Look at some of MaizieFrosty's puppy pics of Maizie.
> 
> 
> The brownish coloring on Beckie's muzzle and rump are oxidation from her having wet hair air dry with sun exposure. The light hairs mixed in are similar to Lily who is a grizzled black (her dam was white sire was black). This has increased as she has aged, but I did see a bit of it when she was fairly young. I suppose you could call that a bad clack if you wanted. Javelin has much less of those light hairs, but even though both his parents are black I do see a few white hairs sprinkled in even on him. Let's not forget that there are lots of dye jobs and hair extensions on black (and other color) dogs in conformation rings.


You’re right, not silver.

But blue, maybe ? I’m still reading and apparently some blue poodles are born black (and others you can tell they are blue from birth) and only clear around 2-3 years old. She would fit the bill. 

I feel like the hair is too evenly changing color to really be bad black. If you look at her back, it’s a totally different color than the rest. Some blues will have darker legs, so that would also fit the bill.

Also when I look at her back (I’ll look closer in the sun tomorrow), it’s not lighter because there are a lot of white hair mixed in with the black. It’s actually hair of a lighter color all over, starting from the skin. (Will double check that tomorrow). She does have a few white hair guard, but not enough to changer her color.

It doesn’t make a difference to me, but I’m really curious. For sure we will know next summer at the latest. But in the meantime, if someone has had that experience, I’d like to hear.

ETA : Eclipse on the forum has (or had, it was in 2010 ?) a beautiful blue that took almost 5 years to clear, and who was born black and stayed black for 2 1/2 years I think. It really is fascinating.

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/6191-bad-black-vs-blue-2.html


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone wise on PF once said, every color fades but white. I thought a “bad black” was one that started out as a puppy grizzled or faded. Buck is not the inky black he was as a puppy, neither is he blue, grey or silver.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Someone wise on PF once said, every color fades but white. I thought a “bad black” was one that started out as a puppy grizzled or faded. Buck is not the inky black he was as a puppy, neither is he blue, grey or silver.


You can’t argue with that, lol !


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

just looks like normal black grizzle!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She will be blue.

Poppy began an entire coat change at 2 yrs old and by three she has become blue. Her head tail and feet are still more black but she is clearly blue. It began with some brownish shading in places and a bit of silver on the under edges of her ears.

Her dad was white and mum black. Her brother Milo also has turned blue.

Here is Poppy, my formerly black but now blue poodle!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> She will be blue.
> 
> Poppy began an entire coat change at 2 yrs old and by three she has become blue. Her head tail and feet are still more black but she is clearly blue. It began with some brownish shading in places and a bit of silver on the under edges of her ears.
> 
> ...


I hope you’re right, even though other experienced members don’t think so. I don’t know why, but blue is so appealing ! 

Did Poppy not have a paler face as she was younger ?

She is beautiful and I love her color !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

As Buck is from an an all black breeding, I think his is a natural fade. He’s like that black tee shirt from a few seasons ago. Black, but not as when it was new.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I hope you’re right, even though other experienced members don’t think so. I don’t know why, but blue is so appealing !
> 
> Did Poppy not have a paler face as she was younger ?
> 
> She is beautiful and I love her color !


Poppy was inky black when I got her at 13 weeks....at 5 months a silver thread or two on the underside edges of her ears, but the rest of her body still inky, except her muzzle was starting to show a little silver.

It wasn't until age 2 that she started to get white hairs here and there throughout her coat and quickly the rest of her coat began silvering/turning blue.

Her coat change from 2-3 was very dramatic just like puppy coat change with horrible matting and shedding coat into the brush whenever I brushed her....I had a horrible time getting my clippers through her coat as they would jam up badly with old and new coat.

On the attached picture you can see the silvering starting on her face....she was 5 months old in this picture. The other picture of her with my friend Efrat was when she was 1 1/2 yrs old....silver on ear edges and muzzle the rest was still black.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Bad black, regular black, or blue, Beckie is soooo adorable!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Bad black, regular black, or blue, Beckie is soooo adorable!


Yes, she definitely is my favorite little monster in the world !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES

I don't know if this will help or not. But if she turns blue, that would be awesome. If she doesn't turn blue but stays how she is, that would be awesome. I love that grizzled, salt and pepper look. Plus, she's just adorable any which way.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Dechi said:


> Her mom was a cream I believe and her dad, a silver beige or café au lait, so both are dilute colors, right ?


Cream is not a dilute color. At least it is not the same as the gene that causes fading in puppies that are born black or born brown. A cream poodle can carry two, one or no copies of the gene that causes black or brown puppies to fade. You can't tell by looking at the cream poodle whether they do or do not carry this gene. For example, my cream boy Sam carries one copy of the fading gene. We know that because his sire was silver. 

If your pup's dad is silver beige, he will definitely pass a fading gene on to his puppies. If he is cafe au lait, he might or might not.

Beckie looks like she is blue to me. She is certainly adorable!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks PB, this site is very informative !

Peppersb, thanks for clarifying the dilute gene. I don’t know much about color genetics, it’s very complicated and when it’s knowledge you don’t use, it gets forgotten really fast, at least in my case...

I will bathe her and groom her and post new pictures so we can see better. But today is «*fish day*», I have to take care of them first.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are some pictures after her groom, today :

What her hair looks like, from her face/feet :
19/32/x1sb.jpeg - Visionneuse Zupimages

And miss Beckie
19/32/gnuj.jpeg - Visionneuse Zupimages

19/32/1ouz.jpeg - Visionneuse Zupimages


And a comparison from when she was younger and now. It’s not the same light conditions so it’s not 100% reliable :

19/32/luor.jpeg - Visionneuse Zupimages

I don’t know why but I couldn’t link the pictures directly, it made them huge.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is so pretty, no matter what colour she is!


----------



## cate&clair (Aug 7, 2017)

I just want to add that silver is not an "accidental" color. Good poodle breeders breed for pure, rich color. Beautiful, clear silver coat color is the result of deliberate breeding, just as deep black and ice white are.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

cate&clair said:


> I just want to add that silver is not an "accidental" color. Good poodle breeders breed for pure, rich color. Beautiful, clear silver coat color is the result of deliberate breeding, just as deep black and ice white are.


I mentioned silver at the beginning of this post, but I shouldn’t have. Silver is very easy to distinguish from black, even from birth.

If Beckie is not black, she will be blue, not silver.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Dechi,

The dog you are referring too is, happily, still with me. She is 11 1/2 now and is still running agility with me, picture here is her this past March....She was a black that turned blue and it did take her almost 5 years to really clear. She is a dark blue, but a blue. I have a younger dog from the same breeder, and we knew she was going to be blue from the start. She is also dark blue as an adult, but a bit lighter than my older one. The second picture is both girls this past June, the older girl is on the right and the younger on the left.

Lily is correct about the browning you are seeing on the muzzle and around the rump, that is not the brownish/rust tinge you sometimes see on a dog that will blue out. The third picture is the girl we knew to be a blue at around 7 1/2 months. You can clearly see the rust shading in her ears and how her coat is not really black. She was only just beginning to clear here, it took her somewhere around 2 1/2 -3 years for her color to finish.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Eclipse said:


> Dechi,
> 
> The dog you are referring too is, happily, still with me. She is 11 1/2 now and is still running agility with me, picture here is her this past March....She was a black that turned blue and it did take her almost 5 years to really clear. She is a dark blue, but a blue. I have a younger dog from the same breeder, and we knew she was going to be blue from the start. She is also dark blue as an adult, but a bit lighter than my older one. The second picture is both girls this past June, the older girl is on the right and the younger on the left.
> 
> Lily is correct about the browning you are seeing on the muzzle and around the rump, that is not the brownish/rust tinge you sometimes see on a dog that will blue out. The third picture is the girl we knew to be a blue at around 7 1/2 months. You can clearly see the rust shading in her ears and how her coat is not really black. She was only just beginning to clear here, it took her somewhere around 2 1/2 -3 years for her color to finish.


Your girls are beautiful !

I agree about the browning, it’s from being wet, not a change of color.

What makes me think that maybe she is changing color is her back, and part of her legs. In the last pictures I posted (links) she definitely is paler than when she was younger.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are some pictures from today. She definitely is changing color. I don’t know what she will be, but it’s not black...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pictures from outside. If you compare with the first ones I posted about 1 month ago you can see she is even paler.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr. Layne has some of the oxidation on his black muzzle but so does my Schnauzer who LOVES nothing more than playing in the water bucket & then laying in the yard drying in the sun. I wondered what would happen with his color since his mother is (I think) a silver beige phantom (several pups in his litter were silver beige... ugh gorgeous) & his daddy was a black, white, & silver parti. 

I thought I understood how you could tell silver & blues as puppies but now looking at those pictures... hmmm...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

dogsavvy said:


> Mr. Layne has some of the oxidation on his black muzzle but so does my Schnauzer who LOVES nothing more than playing in the water bucket & then laying in the yard drying in the sun. I wondered what would happen with his color since his mother is (I think) a silver beige phantom (several pups in his litter were silver beige... ugh gorgeous) & his daddy was a black, white, & silver parti.
> 
> I thought I understood how you could tell silver & blues as puppies but now looking at those pictures... hmmm...


I don’t think Beckie is following normal patterns. It will be interesting to see how she is in 12 months, but it’s hard to know. She still might be a «*bad black*» I suppose.

So don’t worry, everything you know is most probably how it is !


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Very few blacks stay inky black. I suspect that is because there has been so much breeding of dogs of different colors. Unfortunately, you cannot depend upon a color pedigree because most blue dogs are registered as black since registration usually is done early in life, and no one is going to register a dog as "bad black"! To the best of my knowledge, silvers always start turning as puppies, but blues are much slower to change.

AKC does allow for color changes on the registration - although a request for a change will be reviewed and may have a fee.

The rules regarding poodle colors for AKC dog shows are made by the Poodle Club of America, not by AKC. For all breeds of dogs, AKC simply recognizes the breed standard of the parent club. 

The poodle standard specifies that the dog must be entirely one color, although shading of that color is allowed. So cream colored poodles with ears that are almost apricot are allowed because that is shading. Parti-colored poodles are not allowed because there are two different colors.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Another way to tell is coat texture, most of the blues i have groomed have much finer hair more likely to form tight ringlets, than the thicker rounder curls of a black.
Our second standard was blue, at the time we had never heard of it and thought she was a bad black at first then at around 22months she started to lighten dramatically and reached her final colour at three, whereas my current pups was very obviously lighter than her littermates at birth and at 8 months old looks lighter every time I groom her especially when you put her next to her black sister.
Pics of her at birth (on the end with the light blue ribbon) & today


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Updating.

On this picture the change is quite visible. She is getting paler every week. Her behind is more and more brown. I used to think it was oxydation but now I wonder, since it’s spreading so much.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sure does look lighter .


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks blue to me. And you said that one of her parents was either cafe au lait or silver beige. So that parent definitely carried the fading gene and likely passed it on to your girl. It is not unusual for a black puppy to take up to 3 years to clear to blue. Many have very slight clearing by the time they are 8 or 9 weeks, but not all.

Here are some pictures of blue momma dogs. The first two are of Sam's first "wife." The last three are his second "wife." Most of the black puppies in these litters later cleared to blue, but you can see the contrast between the color of the blue mommas and the black puppies.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

peppersb said:


> She looks blue to me. And you said that one of her parents was either cafe au lait or silver beige. So that parent definitely carried the fading gene and likely passed it on to your girl. It is not unusual for a black puppy to take up to 3 years to clear to blue. Many have very slight clearing by the time they are 8 or 9 weeks, but not all.
> 
> Here are some pictures of blue momma dogs. The first two are of Sam's first "wife." The last three are his second "wife." Most of the black puppies in these litters later cleared to blue, but you can see the contrast between the color of the blue mommas and the black puppies.


Oh wow, yes, what a contrast ! I can picture Beckie being a similar color as Sam’s first wife...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The two moms are pretty similar in color, so differences that you see are probably due to the lighting. Here are some more photos from the 2019 litter. This is wife #2 -- her second litter, and Sam's third litter.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

peppersb said:


> The two moms are pretty similar in color, so differences that you see are probably due to the lighting. Here are some more photos from the 2019 litter. This is wife #2 -- her second litter, and Sam's third litter.


Oh I love her color too ! I’ll be thrilled if Beckie turns out such a nice blue !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whatever is going on, I love Beckie's salt & pepper look. It's interesting and pretty. It will be interesting to see if she turns to a blue or what. Maurice has some silver too...a slightly discernible phantom actually. I really like that mix.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is Beckie today after a face groom. She is still changing color slowly. The last picture is with Merlin, he wanted to be in too. 

We went to the parc today, it was sunny and they were both so happy !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Beautiful blue Beckie! And nice to see Merlin  He looks great.


----------



## LauraJP (Dec 10, 2019)

I hope you don’t mind me jumping on your post, but my toy Alfie is beginning to change colour. He’s black but had brown tints for a while, mainly when in the sunlight or the flash of my camera. Now he’s 14 months old I’m really seeing a change. I can’t decide whether he’s a ‘bad black’ or if he is clearing. It doesn’t really matter either way, but it’s so interesting watching him change. Photos are all fairly recent in different lights. The brown tinting is only really obvious in the camera flash or outside. I’ve brushed his fur apart so you can see what’s happening!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : here are some pictures from today. I really feel she is turning blue. Slowly but surely. As you can tell, the head and legs are still pretty black, but the body, face and part of the ears (not showing well on the picture) are partially or completely blue.

Don’t mind the patchy grooming, my clipper is broken and it’s a miracle I manages to finished the job.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a fun surprise. She'll be extra gorgeous when she finished clearing.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Let's not forget that there are lots of dye jobs and hair extensions on black (and other color) dogs in conformation rings.


Dye jobs? Really? ...  

I will tell you that it's primarily black dogs (i.e. dogs who are supposed to be black but are turning blue or just bad black) who are dyed. Dyeing a standard poodle in show coat is a miserable job. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Whatever color she ends up, she's really cute!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the color, it has a silver sheen to it!
On dye jobs- Gracie has a mis mark but otherwise is a very nice poodle. As a puppy, I was bringing her to a groomer who breeds and shows poodles. She remarked on what a nice pup she was and I mentioned her mismark. Her response was “we can make that go away.” I just replied that I wasn’t interested in conformation, but it made me wonder how prevalent the practice is.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Both of your dogs are so stinking cute. I missed this post originally. Love your pics and very cool to see the update on the progression of her color change.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Carolinek said:


> I love the color, it has a silver sheen to it!


I do like it too. If she’s like that all over it will be really nice !


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Carolinek said:


> I love the color, it has a silver sheen to it!
> On dye jobs- Gracie has a mis mark but otherwise is a very nice poodle. As a puppy, I was bringing her to a groomer who breeds and shows poodles. She remarked on what a nice pup she was and I mentioned her mismark. Her response was “we can make that go away.” I just replied that I wasn’t interested in conformation, but it made me wonder how prevalent the practice is.


It's not all that widespread. Probably it is mostly done to black dogs whose coats are sunburned. Dyeing a standard poodle is a huge amount of work.


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> I love the color, it has a silver sheen to it!
> On dye jobs- Gracie has a mis mark but otherwise is a very nice poodle. As a puppy, I was bringing her to a groomer who breeds and shows poodles. She remarked on what a nice pup she was and I mentioned her mismark. Her response was “we can make that go away.” I just replied that I wasn’t interested in conformation, but it made me wonder how prevalent the practice is.


I think it used to be done more often, mostly with blacks that were a bit grizzled or blue. Now they just show them blue and don't try to hide it under black dye. Some will always dye but it is a real pain to do and you can smell it for quite awhile. I don't know of anyone doing it to cover up white spots. I have seen people dyeing nose leather, mostly on whites with incomplete pigment.
.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

She’s a lovely colour! 
At what age did you notice becky was changing colour?

Diva comes from a blue dam and black sure. I keep looking for signs of colour change. She has a few white hairs and looks abit of a dusty black inside the longer areas of coat when it’s parted. She 15 months old.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I keep wondering if Annie will go blue. Her mom is a bad black, her dad is white. At 16 months, she keeps getting more white hairs, and as I shaved her down, I noticed almost silvery hairs at her ears. She had a lot of white hairs in the bottom of her paws as a puppy, and occasionally a brownish cast to her fur, but I had decided I was overreacting. 

I love the colour of the blues though. Beckie almost looks ombre right now.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Vee said:


> She’s a lovely colour!
> At what age did you notice becky was changing colour?
> 
> Diva comes from a blue dam and black sure. I keep looking for signs of colour change. She has a few white hairs and looks abit of a dusty black inside the longer areas of coat when it’s parted. She 15 months old.


I started to notice it a little before last summer. Beckie was then about 20-22 months old. She always had a few white hair, but I thought It was just guard hair or that she was a bad black. Now, these white hair are more of a silver color.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

For Want of Poodle said:


> At 16 months, she keeps getting more white hairs, and as I shaved her down, I noticed almost silvery hairs at her ears. She had a lot of white hairs in the bottom of her paws as a puppy, and occasionally a brownish cast to her fur,


Exactly the same for Beckie ! The silver on the ears is very pretty. There‘s a good chance Annie will be blue, genetics permitting (don’t know about that part).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are pictures of Beckie taken a few minutes ago, after her groom :



















This one is showing the color in the shadow :


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’ve always loved Beckie as a black tpoo, but now that she’s turning blue, this change in colour is gorgeous. Of course I have a silver so I’m fond of the fading colours.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie after a bath today. And Merlin as a bonus. 



















Those two love cuddling...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Can't handle the cuteness, Dechi!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh my, her face is getting so light! She looks amazing, and they are both so adorable .


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yay for bonus Merlin pics! If you had a thread with these two I’d eat it up. Individually they are adorable but together is cuteness overload. 
There’s something about similar sized poodle duos that are enchanting.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Porkchop said:


> Yay for bonus Merlin pics! If you had a thread with these two I’d eat it up. Individually they are adorable but together is cuteness overload.
> There’s something about similar sized poodle duos that are enchanting.


I need to find a way to vary my poses. But that would be a good idea, a thread for my tandem !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is what is probably going to be my last picture in the sun for this year. Snow will be here soon. Sorry for not including Merlin, I wanted to see Beckie up close.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Beckie's just adorable and does look quite dark silvery in that lighting. It's so nice to see her face . 

Love your new sig pic btw.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

She is so beautiful with her color!!!

This is such a fascinating thread to read through. Fenris has a cream dam and a blue sire and recently the breeder noticed some white fur between the foot pads, which makes us wonder whether he will follow his sire and eventually end up blue. So I find these threads fascinating, it's interesting how colors can change on poodles.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

AliFenrisMom said:


> She is so beautiful with her color!!!
> 
> This is such a fascinating thread to read through. Fenris has a cream dam and a blue sire and recently the breeder noticed some white fur between the foot pads, which makes us wonder whether he will follow his sire and eventually end up blue. So I find these threads fascinating, it's interesting how colors can change on poodles.


Thank you ! I really do find it fascinating as well. I had always wanted a blue poodle, never thought I had one right in front of my eyes, lol !

The hair inside her ears is a very light silver. If she ends up being that color all over, it will be very surprising because she would look almost like a silver.

Only time will tell. Don’t hesitate to start a thread color for your boy !


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Thank you ! I really do find it fascinating as well. I had always wanted a blue poodle, never thought I had one right in front of my eyes, lol !
> 
> The hair inside her ears is a very light silver. If she ends up being that color all over, it will be very surprising because she would look almost like a silver.
> 
> Only time will tell. Don’t hesitate to start a thread color for your boy !


Looking forward to seeing how she turns out!

And I will someday, if he starts turning, but he isn't even home with me yet!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

New pictures of Beckie from today, after her bath. She just turned 4. If she turns out as pale as some parts of her body are, she will look silver. I wonder what you call a dog that looks silver but took 5-6 years to get to that color. Still blue ?

Oh, and her bum isn’t brown anymore because she is not constantly licking from her food allergies. She is doing well on her new food (R/C anallergenic).

Here she is, looking for worms to eat :


















Where are my worms ?









Oh, here…










Let’s take a well deserved break after this delicious meal !











Here’s my brother, he wanted to be in too (I look scared because my mom is forcing me to take a picture and all I want are my worms…)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol! So cute, Dechi.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beckie is very beautiful. And Beckie would still be blue, like Beatrice is Cafe au lait even though she looks silver beige


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Yay to the feather food! Beckie is turning blue beautifully. I love Merlin's photobombs


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here’s an update 3 years later. She hasn’t changed that much it seems but maybe I don’t see it.



















They were both stressed at the vet


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Beautiful blue girl and her adorable sidekick.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She's gorgeous, looks almost pewter in the last photo. They're both such cuties .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> She's gorgeous, looks almost pewter in the last photo. They're both such cuties .


Thanks ! I had to look up « pewter ». I learned a new word.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Becky is a lovely blue, reminds me of my Flower, although a phantom she was blue and a light red/apricot


----------

